# Best option for Windows 10 audio



## drnick88101 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello. I just upgraded to an AV receiver with a 5.1.2 speaker setup from onboard motherboard audio. The AV receiver is connected to my PC with an hdmi cable plugged into my amd gpu. The receiver supports Atmos, DTS:X, dolby surround 2, and Neural:X. Since it does all that is there even any benefit to using any of these audio enhancers? Would it be best to just set windows speakers to 7.1 and let the AV receiver do the upmixing?


----------



## dododo (Aug 2, 2021)

The sound card has better sound quality


----------



## drnick88101 (Aug 2, 2021)

What sound card? The one provided from the modded drivers listed here? You think I should use those instead of the AV receiver upmixing?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2021)

No, no point, let the receiver deal with the audio.


----------



## drnick88101 (Aug 2, 2021)

Ok, thank you. Ive been reading conflicting things but letting the receiver do it seems to make the most sense. Thanks!


----------



## dododo (Aug 3, 2021)

Not cmedia and Realtek


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2021)

dododo said:


> Not cmedia and Realtek


Sound processed inside the PC case has interference from the electronics. You want it outside, DAC or AVR


----------



## dododo (Aug 4, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Sound processed inside the PC case has interference from the electronics. You want it outside, DAC or AVR


I use Thunderbolt sound card


----------



## Ferather (Aug 4, 2021)

He's using GPU, he upgraded from onboard. You are totally fine as you are. I am doing the same but I added DTS:X APO4 to my AMD GPU.



drnick88101 said:


> Hello. I just *upgraded* to an AV receiver with a 5.1.2 speaker setup from onboard motherboard audio. The *AV receiver is connected to my PC with an hdmi cable plugged into my amd gpu*. The receiver supports Atmos, DTS:X, dolby surround 2, and Neural:X. Since it does all that is there even any benefit to using any of these audio enhancers? Would it be best to just set windows speakers to 7.1 and let the AV receiver do the upmixing?


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 4, 2021)

According to Asus about 2 years back ... their own on board sound on their mid range boards is equivalent to their $75 - $90 cards.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 4, 2021)

Asus still make discrete sound cards, see here. They don't do much these days, as they use Realtek mostly, bit odd.
My AMD R7 (2015) I would class and mid-high end, slightly better than X-Fi fatality titanium (2008).

A brand new X-Fi fatality is about £120-150.

----

Edit: I'm pretty sure that nice big copper heatsink does a really good job as an EMI shield.


----------



## dododo (Aug 5, 2021)

ASUS CMEDIA Master chip sound card is very bad


----------



## Ferather (Aug 5, 2021)

My father had a Cmedia, about 6 years ago, did nothing but crash.


----------

